# camshaft quick!



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

ok,my old motor is actually in outstanding condition inside,no really,,must be the Valvoline!,,here's the scoop,i'd like to install a new cam,it's a `69 gto 400 been rebuilt sometime in the late 70's,yes,doesn't sound right but it's true it's been`benched' for 14 years while i `did other things we'll say:lol:,,i need/want to retain the orig heads so(i'm guessing) i would like a uhmmm hot,lumpy cam to kill the cylinder pressure down low?(ping),,,in the 80's early 90's i'd opt for a RA4/stock 4bbl rockers but,what with all the development that's been done since(computers and all),,what's hot and what's a bunch of BS?

long story short i need want to keep THIS 69 motor as one unit and begin a build on another block with `modern' heads(later)

oh yeah,i need to make a move in the next day or two so speak up i'll OWE ya!!!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

COMP Cams - Performance Camshafts, Valve Train, & Much More has some nice roller cams for around $800 with lifters.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*gee*

i'd sell the whole car for that and toss in a `68 Impala SS to bootarty:


----------

